# Coconut oil?



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

Edible for rats? Small amounts, obviously


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Alone? In food, sure, it's not much different than like vegetable oil.


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah I give it to my rats all the time right out of the jar. Really good for them but it obviously can be fattening if you give it to them all the time but I gave it to them like 3-4 times a week and it makes their coats soft and helps their immune system, too. This article is what gave me the idea to do it and my rats have all been super healthy and have had zero ill effects from it. wellnessmama.com/13700/benefits-coconut-oil-pets/


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

It's good to put on any dry skin and hair too, like dry toes and ears, or a dry scab from a small injury.


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

I had been doing research on skin health for hairless rats (someone had told me that hairless actually WOULD need to be bathed occasionally, although since then I've found lots of items to both contradict and back that up) and came across an article where someone suggested rubbing olive oil into their skin for softness. Which got me wondering about coconut oil. Which got me here


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Coconut oil has really good health benefits as mentioned above! 

Whenever you cook something hot for them such as eggs or oats etc, take a little tiny bit and mix it in with it. My rats go nuts over it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Very beneficial, but a little goes a long way.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

My two ratties love these:

http://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Smile...=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=dry+harvey+coconut+smiles

They get the benefits of coconut and they get to chew it as a treat!


----------

